# Cleveland - OHIO: BOMBARDIER SW48 SIDEWALK PLOW - V PLOW



## Plow King (Dec 13, 2004)

1987 BOMBARDIER SW48 WITH A V PLOW
CAB HEAT
FORD INDUSTRIAL MOTOR 
MACHINE OPERATES AS IT SHOULD.
IT HAS BEEN SITTING FOR A FEW YEARS SO IT'LL NEED A BATTERY, FRESH FUEL, EXACTLY - BUT IT'LL RUN, DRIVE AND WORK THE WAY IT IS WITH A JUMP.
~950 HOURS.

ASKING $5500
MY NUMBER IS 330 THREE FIVE TWO 6561


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

@FredG isnt this the one that you posted on auctions international a couple weeks ago?


----------



## Plow King (Dec 13, 2004)

John_DeereGreen said:


> @FredG isnt this the one that you posted on auctions international a couple weeks ago?


It's not.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

John_DeereGreen said:


> @FredG isnt this the one that you posted on auctions international a couple weeks ago?


 No it was blue and white and was at auction.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

John_DeereGreen said:


> @FredG isnt this the one that you posted on auctions international a couple weeks ago?


If not interested in an item for sale, no need to post in these threads please


----------

